# Anything help emotional numbness?



## pboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, 

Basically my story is that Im currently weaning off Lexapro after finding it made me worse. When I came off cold-turkey I felt so suicidal and manic I found out I needed to wean slowly. Ive been on paxil and celexa in the past and I remember feeling very emotionally numb afterwards. 

Does anyone understand whats going on with this? From what Ive read, serotnin receptors are down-regulated after coming off an SSRI and take a while to up-regulate again? Also it seems SSRI's cause "poop out" because they lower dopamine levels. Ive had success taking a tyrosine supplement which helped my motivation and attention. 

My main concern is the emotional issue. I cant get on in social situtaions if I cant read and respond to emotions properly. 

So, are there any supps that help this problem? It'd make sense that serotnin pre-cursers might help but as I understand, these are not good to be taken right after being on an SSRI as they can cause serotnin syndrome (down-regulated serotnin receptors means the extra serotnin wont be used).

Hope that makes some sense? :um


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Brain chemistry is very hard to deal with. I've felt the same you explain after being on 5-HTP for some months. I still feel emotionally numb most of the time. I think raising a single neurotransmitter creates an imbalance sooner or later. That being said, you may try supplements that raise levels of more than one neurotransmitter, like TMG or SAM-e. I'm currently on a high dose of TMG and it is helping me along with regular exercise (a must) and sunlight. Oh, I also take L-Tyrosine but just 500mg. 

I think that boosting mood does more for anxiety than taking GABAergic drugs like benzos.


----------

